# Curing with Citrus??



## benamucc

Hey all!!  

I was reading something the other day that suggested you could add an orange or lemon peel to a curing container at the onset of the curing process.  

I was wondering if anyone had ever done this, and if Lime would fall into the same citrus category or if it had some otherwise ill effect that oranges and lemons do not??  

Thanks kids...


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Ben 

You spent all that time drying your buds, you maybe bagged and burped jars to allow the damp air out because you know it will go mouldy if you left them damp.

You now want to add fruit peel?

Think about it.

eace:


----------



## benamucc

TY Hippie...I think it's an interesting thought, and I'm going to give it a little try with a tiny jar for fun.  

I think what you're trying to tell me though is K.I.S.S. it??  

:48:


----------



## HippyInEngland

Kiss is always best followed.

In my mind I can see a damp mould issue starting if kept enclosed.

But give it a go, I admit I have never tried it before, so it may work or it may mould up.

Let us know how it goes 

eace:


----------



## BBFan

Hi Benamucc-
I'm with HIE on this one.  One of the main purposes of curing is to sweat out the remaining moisture in the bud.  That's why it's so critical to "burp" the jars often- particularly at the beginning of the cure.  By adding moisture back in the buds won't ever dry.

Sounds like you're committed to testing this theory.  Please let us know what the results are.


----------



## 2small

My favorite way to smoke is just take the your bud and grind it.  Then toss it in a small jar with a little lime skin (the green outer edge of the skin).  Then let it sit for 10 minutes to a few hours.  It makes your bud very moist again and gives it that lime flavor.


----------



## Funkfarmer

The only time i cured with citrus peel is when i over dried a bit and added citrus peel to rehydrate a little and removed the peel as soon as the buds were moist enough to continue the cure.


----------



## leafminer

:yeahthat: 
There's a LOT of moisture in even a small piece of peel.


----------



## mistisrising

Just as a few others said, citrus peels are used to REhydrate weed. Anytime I get a really dry bag, I drop it into a jar with an orange peel (bread works too). Within an hour your stuff will be better. I wouldn't add it to anything that's still wet.

Another idea would be to use zest in a water cure, to pass on a little of the citrus taste to stuff that doesn't have it.


----------



## Growdude

I dont see the point I dont want my bud tasting like an orange peal.
Use fresh weed to rehydrate.


----------



## Funkfarmer

Growdude said:
			
		

> I dont see the point I dont want my bud tasting like an orange peal.
> Use fresh weed to rehydrate.


 

At the time i had no fresh weed, but when i do i just through a leaf or two in for rehydration.


----------



## mistisrising

Growdude said:
			
		

> I dont see the point I dont want my bud tasting like an orange peal.
> Use fresh weed to rehydrate.



Use a piece of bread, works the same.


----------



## bluealein56

enjoy that stringy moist weed.
 not worth it and the taste isnt noticebale, its only the smell. I guess if your gonna do it for profit it might have nice bag smell but its gonna look like and smoke like crap , i promise ya dude. been there


----------

